# No Good Travelin' Folk Band Needs YOU



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello.
Some friends of mine that used to hobo pretty hard and now live off the grid have been entered into a contest and have asked people to share their entry on other forums and social media, and if enough people vote for them then they could win.

Last year they made it to the semi finals (not bad for an independent, off grid dirty ass folk band) and this year could be even better.
The band is known for being DIY and living a more primitive life with their 3 (maybe 4) kids.


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

WWW. thegridpickers.com


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

look em up on cbc searchlight . vote!
watch their sweet vids on YouTube. 

fucking spam filter. was just trying to help them out.


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

thegridpickers.com


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

to vote www.searchlight2016.ca/entries/69427


----------



## Vulture (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey, 
Unless I am mistaken, this section is for intros. Who are you? What have you done? Where have you been? What do you wish to see, etc.


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

Im an old friend of the guy In this band. we used to ride together, and now he's "retired" and doing his music thing so in trying to help him out. 
his name is HAYBALE or HAYBALE MIKE.


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

here is one of his hobo classics


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't know. if you guys can find a better way to share this shit. I'm just a non tech savvy old train bum trying to help a friend.


----------



## Tude (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi there - moved your thread from intro to art & music. Got your links in there too.


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

thank you neighbourhood friendly moderator brother. 
you are good people here.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 2, 2016)

This is quality material.

Good stuff!


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 2, 2016)

that moderators a sister buddy !


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Apr 2, 2016)

Great original sound !! Good tunes
Shoot,, ill gladly vote


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

sorry tude. I mean sister. 
hahaha


hope you guys can vote for these cats every day until the 20th. I would love to see them win.

thank you guys


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

https://www.searchlight2016.ca/entries/69427

the link to vote for them.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Apr 2, 2016)

friend of a friend said:


> sorry tude. I mean sister.
> hahaha
> 
> 
> ...



Wait.. it helps to vote for them more than once, ?


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 2, 2016)

yeah you can vote every day from a Facebook . I had to make one just for this.


----------



## friend of a friend (Apr 4, 2016)

voat you dirty bums!


----------

